# X-pipe and mufflers



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Would an x-pipe and dynomax bullet mufflers taken off of an 06 fit an 04?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not without some work. The spacing of the pipes and location of the mufflers are different.


----------

